# Soldier teaching fellow soldiers in Iraq



## HKphooey (Mar 24, 2006)

Thought some of you may be interested in this news post and video.

http://www.blackanthem.com/News/judo.html


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 24, 2006)

HOOAH!! Now they just need to do it in thier body armor and web gear.


----------



## Henderson (May 29, 2006)

I love it!  Train hard whenever and wherever you can. :ultracool


----------



## green meanie (May 29, 2006)

_VERY_ cool. Kinda how I got my start (not counting my wrestling background of course).


----------



## matt.m (May 30, 2006)

Ooh rah, train hard and oh by the way train hard.


----------

